# Best tool for cutting stair stringers



## grouper (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Very new to woodworking & I need to make dozens of stringer cuts (I think that's the right terminology). The cuts where the steps for the stairs would go.

Can not seem to find a tool which will cut 6 inches for example across a 12 inch board. Miter, table & circular saws all cut the bottom different then the top of course.

I figure there has to be a tool better than a circular saw & then switching over to a hand or jigsaw. I thought maybe a band saw but most in my price range have small tables which seem impossible to us for this.

Would love any advice for tools or jigs that would make this easier.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You need to use a vertical blade. This means hand saw or jig saw.

If you clamp a reference guide across the board, you can get a decent cut with a good jig saw.

If you need to clean up the cut on the riser side, due to being exposed, use a belt sander.

I have a bandsaw, but if I were cutting the stringers, I would use a jig saw.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

If you need to do them quickly, the circular saw and jig saw is the fastest method I'm aware of.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Agreed*



Treeoflifestairs.com said:


> If you need to do them quickly, the circular saw and jig saw is the fastest method I'm aware of.


A hand saw would also work in the intersection where the blades diameter leaves an uncut portion. Make a Master template and trace all your marks on the blank boards then just set up and cut all the risers and then all the treads. Then finish with a jig saw or handsaw. 
A bandsaw would be totally unwieldy on a 10 ft long stringer. :thumbdown:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

grouper said:


> Hi everyone,
> Very new to woodworking & I need to make dozens of stringer cuts (I think that's the right terminology). The cuts where the steps for the stairs would go.
> 
> Can not seem to find a tool which will cut 6 inches for example across a 12 inch board. Miter, table & circular saws all cut the bottom different then the top of course.
> ...





Treeoflifestairs.com said:


> If you need to do them quickly, the circular saw and jig saw is the fastest method I'm aware of.



+1. :yes: Finish with a hand saw if necessary.









 







.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Or you could use a router and make housed stringers....


----------

